# Hobo rap song



## ancienttoes (Jan 15, 2017)

MC Treez
Hobo Adventure Life

Capitalism is a prison
So, escape is my decision
Don't need permission
Don’t listen to your television
Find the key to free because it's hidden
Live without after I find it within
Escape the enslaving earth-destroying system
I don't need to be obedient and make their payments
I'd rather live in a tent
Let's travel the Earth
Animals just play; working for pay makes it worse
My life is worth more than they can pay
Paying is the way to stay
Hobo is the way to go
With the flow
See the world, not the TV shows
See what’s at the end of the rainbow
And find others who know
How to find mind gold, not mined gold
Find how not to be controlled
Not soul-sold
Don’t follow what you’re told
Into their traps and tricks
Red pill we swallow and escape the matrix
Go to a Rainbow Gathering
To see other beings doing what they rather be doing
There’s an alternative way to live
Nomadic like the natives
Look up Crimethinc exworkers collective
Festival to festival
Celebrate and travel
Appreciative to live by living and grateful to have lived when dead
Not on the deadend road on which we’ve been led
I just have what I need to survive
So I can be truly alive
I just have to dumpster dive
Off society's excess
Not contribute to this mess
More time with less things to possess
On the real road and off the road of progress
I'm not homeless
I'm homefree
That's me
My home is in my pack
Like a turtle on my back

CHORUS
I go where I want to go
Because I am a hobo
The system sucks and this is how I respond
By making myself a vagabond
Nomad
Because we are free to glad
Traveling tramp 
My home is where I camp
I don't need to make their pyramids
Because I am a dirty kid

I can play an instrument on the sidewalk
I don't need to punch a clock
I'll knock that clock out with a kick
I'll kick the clock til it doesn't tick
Not listen to the clock when it talks
I’m on permanent strike
I can hitchhike
Or ride on a bike
And go wherever I like
Find an abandoned house and squat
Don’t blindly follow what you’ve been taught
Hop on this train of thought
Hop on like a toad
On the road
We’re on the run
From money and getting dumb things done
When you play their game, they already won
Don’t be divided into their teams
Tricked by their schemes
Live the dream

CHORUS

Freedom is free cause it comes at no cost
Not all who wonder are lost
Examples of how to live free
We don’t need security
We don’t need money
Anarchy is our philosophy
You can travel
Watch the world's mysteries unravel
Don't follow the cattle
To slaughter to die in the machine's battles
Don't get squashed under the judge's gavels
They can judge you, but you can travel
Away and play all day
While they are saying that's not okay
We’re the escapers
Not chasing paper for traded labor
Exist
Subsist by assisting organic agriculture
Or resist and by being an activist to change our culture
You can be a homebum
It's fun
Or stick out your thumb
And a generous person will come
And welcome
You on the road of freedom
Go the distance
You are going the same way- what a coincidence 
The universe has a way of coming to our assistance 
Squat the planet dot com
For information and people living in freedom
Dirty kids couchsurfing coalition on facebook
Interested? take a look
Travel the Earth
Dirty kids in the dirt
Don't need to be clean
Out in the natural green
Not in the system's clean mean gasoline machine
On the adventure of a lifetime
For the whole lifetime
Don’t follow but show our own signs
Hungry and broke 
Traveling folk
Anything helps
Encourage caring and sharing with someone else
Travel and live on a bus
Pick up more of us
Go out and busk
Roads, rail, and rust
In crust we trust
Crust punks
Rather eat trash
Than work for cash and pay for junk
Adventure avenger
Presenter to all renters
And mortgage paymenters
Potential system resenters
Where’s everything? I’ll go to the center
Just with my sign and my tent here
And be a mentor
To adventure
And show what this life is meant for
And someday we’ll be free together* *
Playing from your streamCurrent track: ElectionElection


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jan 15, 2017)

I really like the lyrics!


----------

